# Destin Pass Bait Guy



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I just sent my new to me Sea Vee 34 down to Legendary Marina for storage. I have fished out of Destin many times, just not on my boat. I live in Atlanta and when i come down, i come for 2 days of fishing so time is important and i dont want to be running around trying to make bait. 

Couple of questions so that i can get out and get fishing with bait as soon as I can. 

What time does the bait guy usually get on the water in the morning. 

I know he will have cigar minnows on the summer, but what about hard tials?

Any biat guys on here want to PM their number i will call and set up something with you ahead of time so that i wont have to stress on getting bait. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*bait*

the guys are normally out early in the morning and they seldom have any hardtails I would also like to mention bait is very hit and miss this year one day the pass is full of bait as far as the eye can see 3 days later no bait can be found anywhere. On days like this you better be out there early to buy bait cause if thery have it it gets gone in a hurry.


----------

